# PTPA!: How can I know if a baby photographer is the right one to hire?



## JulieMontgomery (May 21, 2018)

PTPA!:


My husband and I are having our first baby, and it’s my due next month. One of our plans after I give birth is to have a photo session for our baby. We already asked some of our relatives if they can recommend anyone, but we got none at the moment. So I searched on the Internet and found this (link removed) professional. But how can I know if this photographer is truly reliable? Any tips? Thanks in advance!


----------



## pixmedic (May 21, 2018)

do you like their portfolio?
do you like their prices?
will your schedules match up?
do they offer all the services you will require?
are they a legitimate business that will stand behind their product?


----------



## Derrel (May 21, 2018)

pixmedic said:


> do you like their portfolio?
> do you like their prices?
> will your schedules match up?
> do they offer all the services you will require?
> are they a legitimate business that will stand behind their product?



That's the basic idea right there!


----------



## paigew (May 21, 2018)

For newborns you also have to keep in mind safety, especially if you are wanting posed shots vs more natural/lifestyle ones. A professional will always use composites rather than dangling or posing your newborn in an unnatural way. Good luck!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

